# can i use any cpu for my computer?



## Bamgag

ok, so im kinda of noob with cpu's.  im looking into getting a faster cpu for my computer? is there anything i need to watch out for or think about? can i just use any cpu? do some cpu's only work in certain computers?


----------



## Langers2k7

You've just casually stumbled into a world of mismatching standards, brands, speeds, models, sizes, and compatibility issues. 

The short answer is no.

If you give us your motherboard model number (usually printed on the MoBo itself) we can advise as to whether you can upgrade or whether you should start fresh. :good:


----------



## gamerman4

this is taken from the CPU 101 section


> Sockets
> You cant just take any processor and plug it into any board -- it has to fit -- and there are different interconnects (which are incompatible with each other however for some there are adapters). In common converse, "socket" may be reduced to "S" or "SKT". There are an ungodly number of exceptions to this rule (especially with Intel processors -- anyone who's dug around with OPNs will know)
> 
> * Socket 423 = This was the initial socket interface used by Intel's Pentium4s when they debuted. Discontinued.
> * SocketA/Socket462 = This is a 462 pin connection used by AthlonXP/Duron/Sempron series processors. This has recently been discontinued
> * Socket478 = A 478 pin connection used by a good number of Intel's Pentium4/Celeron lineup and has only been recently phased out
> * Socket479 = This is a 479 pin interface used by Pentium M and Celeron M (both are mobile) processors
> * Socket603/Socket604 = This is a 602 pin, Intel Xeon interface
> * Socket754 = A 754 pin interface used by some of AMD's Athlon64 and Sempron lineup. Anything using this configuration will not support dual channel memory.
> * Socket775/SocketT/LGA775 = A new interface used by modern Intel Pentium4/PentiumD/CeleronD processors, this is a slightly backwards interface which has the pins on the board and the sockets on the chip instead of the reverse as we've all come to love
> * Socket939 = This is the mainstream AMD Athlon64 interface and anything using this will support dual channel memory access
> * Socket940 = Originally used as a AMD Athlon64 interface as well as the AMD Opteron setup, this configuration has since been relegated to Opteron processors only and does support dual channel memory This configuration requires fancy registered memory



There are news ones since the writing of that (AM2, AM3, LGA1156, LGA1366) but you get the idea. CPU makers will only use a certain CPU socket for a few years before they ditch it and make a new one so you have to know which your own CPU will fit in. Also, just because a mobo has the same socket, it doesn't mean it is new enough to support your CPU. This is most evident with LGA775 CPUs because that socket was used for quite some years and went all the way back to Pentium 4s, all the way up to Core 2 Quads. Obviously a Core 2 Quad probably wouldn't be supported on a motherboard that was made years ago to support a P4.


----------



## 2048Megabytes

From what is written in Bamgag's signature I do believe he is presently using a laptop with the 1.3 gighertz Intel Pentium SU 2700 single-core processor.

If you want to upgrade your laptop processor you most likely will not be able to.


----------



## Antic

No you can`t use any CPU, it must be fully compatible with your motherboard else you`ll have problems.


----------



## Bamgag

Langers2k7 said:


> You've just casually stumbled into a world of mismatching standards, brands, speeds, models, sizes, and compatibility issues.
> 
> The short answer is no.
> 
> If you give us your motherboard model number (usually printed on the MoBo itself) we can advise as to whether you can upgrade or whether you should start fresh. :good:



This is my motherboard info.  Do you think you guys could lead me in the right direction as far as choosing the proper processor?


----------



## Jamin43

Have you opened your laptop up ?

I tore apart an old Dell from 1998 to see what was inside.  The Drives came out easily - RAM was easily replacable - battery was a quick swap and I got the screen off with an online guide - but I never saw the CPU - couldn't get to it.  

Today's computers might be more user friendly to access - but it's hardly as easy to work on - compared to a Desktop. 

Just something you might consider


----------



## newgunner

I'm guessing you're using a laptop, probably a ASUS U20A series? Generally laptop's are bound to whatever CPU they come with, though there are a few exceptions. So with the exception of heavy duty modding (pointlessly costly, time consuming and chance of total incompatibility) _that laptop is bound to that processor._


----------



## Bamgag

newgunner said:


> I'm guessing you're using a laptop, probably a ASUS U20A series? Generally laptop's are bound to whatever CPU they come with, though there are a few exceptions. So with the exception of heavy duty modding (pointlessly costly, time consuming and chance of total incompatibility) _that laptop is bound to that processor._



I tried to buy the computer with a 1.4ghz dual processor but i couldnt find one.  according to the asus website, the computer does sell with that processor. the model was just so new that i couldnt find it. so i had to settle for 1.3ghz single processor.

therefore, i dont see why i cant put in a 1.4ghz dual processor myself.


----------



## bengal85

No CPU's are motherboard specific so you can only use the one's that are meant for your motherboard


----------



## Jamin43

Bamgag said:


> therefore, i dont see why i cant put in a 1.4ghz dual processor myself.



B/c you have to get to the CPU in order to replace it.  Laptops are packed pretty tight - and not easy to get to parts beyond the HDD, Battery, and RAM.  Theoretically could you upgrade it - perhaps - but you still need to reach your socket in order to do it - and that might be more challenging than you anticipate.

With Desktops - it's a piece of cake - laptop is a different beast.


----------



## Bamgag

bengal85 said:


> No CPU's are motherboard specific so you can only use the one's that are meant for your motherboard



well then, if you have two computers that are the same model but contain different processors, dont they have the same motherboard?


----------



## anbo369

well my dad had the same computer as me (spec for spec) and we both had different motherboards, mine was Gigabyte i think and his was Asus, however they were both the same socket.
So that means that they may be almost exactly the same in specs, but to get that better processor they may have had to add in a different motherboard with a different socket. 

Please correct me if i am wrong!
I think this may be right, but i am not 100% sure


----------



## Bodaggit23

anbo369 said:


> well my dad had the same computer as me (spec for spec)



He meant same model computer, like a prebuilt.

No, it doesn't mean both computers will have the same exact motherboard.

You never know what they throw in those prebuilt boxes.


----------



## Bamgag

Jamin43 said:


> B/c you have to get to the CPU in order to replace it.  Laptops are packed pretty tight - and not easy to get to parts beyond the HDD, Battery, and RAM.  Theoretically could you upgrade it - perhaps - but you still need to reach your socket in order to do it - and that might be more challenging than you anticipate.
> 
> With Desktops - it's a piece of cake - laptop is a different beast.



I just recently got into my dell laptop that i bought about 5 years ago and I got to the processor without any trouble.  There were just a lot of screws to take out.


----------



## CrayonMuncher

i cant find any info on wheather you can upgrade or not it would be risky and there is no guarentee of success and it would void any kind of warranty you have meaning if it did go wrong you would be stuck with a dead laptop and no way to replace it


----------



## Bamgag

innercx said:


> i cant find any info on wheather you can upgrade or not it would be risky and there is no guarentee of success and it would void any kind of warranty you have meaning if it did go wrong you would be stuck with a dead laptop and no way to replace it



have you ever replaced a processor before? also how do you know its going to void the warranty? i just really dont think its going to void the warranty.


----------



## 2048Megabytes

Bamgag said:


> have you ever replaced a processor before? also how do you know its going to void the warranty?  I just really don't think it's going to void the warranty.



You voided the laptop warranty when you took it apart.  There are seals on the laptop that are broken if a notebook is disassembled.  If the seals are broken, the warranty is voided.


----------



## NCspecV81

compatibility and bios is what you need to watch out for. If it's an oem job, forget about it. Not worth risking imho to try.


----------

